# Tradcons are betas, it's an incel trait



## Deleted member 12234 (Jun 19, 2021)

There's a reason you got so many incel dudes attracted to this shit. It's because they can't get laid and the only way they can is to shame women into monogamy to increase their chances. Complaining about women having sex is a beta/incel trait. Meanwhile for any HTN+, this shit is a blessing for us. I support sex liberation. Makes it easier to get laid. Prudery is cancer and is only for cockblocking incel losers.


*A wild incel explaining to a stacy online on why he's a better match for her than Chad/Tyrone JFL :






Meanwhile chad:








INB4 low IQ incel rage.*





_"YoU'rE a COpeR. You ProB Aren'T EveN AttrAcTivE"
"Ok NiGgEr"_


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Jun 19, 2021)

MentalcelTyronelite said:


> I support sex liberation. Makes it easier to get laid.


aren't you incel though?

@Blackgymmax thoughts?


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Jun 19, 2021)

@MentalcelTyronelite explaining why it's hot for your wife to have taken the whole NBA roster


----------



## Adriana Lima (Jun 19, 2021)

This is like something off of FDS


----------



## Deleted member 12234 (Jun 19, 2021)

africancel said:


> @MentalcelTyronelite explaining why it's hot for your wife to have taken the whole NBA roster
> View attachment 1185922


Worrying about a woman's sexual past is for betabuxxer incels. Imagine wifing a woman to have her leech off of you. 100% beta trait. Esther Vilar explains it well in "The Manipulated Man". Even she doesn't respect you betabuxxers JFL


----------



## Deleted member 12234 (Jun 19, 2021)

Adriana Lima said:


> This is like something off of FDS


If anything, it's the opposite since they're against casual sex. Guessing you've never been on that sub,


----------



## Deleted member 12234 (Jun 19, 2021)

*BRACE YOURSELVES. THE INCELS ARE ARRIVING. 



*


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Jun 19, 2021)

MentalcelTyronelite said:


> Worrying about a woman's sexual past is for betabuxxer incels. Imagine wifing a woman to have her leech off of you. 100% beta trait. Esther Vilar explains it well in "The Manipulated Man". Even she doesn't respect you betabuxxers JFL


What a cope lmao, no one wants a slut especially as a wife it's cross cultural and global, Imagine wifing up a cum dumpster, have some self respect.


----------



## Deleted member 12234 (Jun 19, 2021)

africancel said:


> What a cope lmao, no one wants a slut especially as a wife it's cross cultural and global, Imagine wifing up a cum dumpster, have some self respect.


That's my entire point. I don't wife women . The entire concept of "wifing" is for betabuxxers, my man. It's only in a woman's incentive to lock down a man that she considers her looksmatch. For men, there is little to no benefit. A woman is only satisfied with you if she considers you her meal ticket to either the best genes she can get or financial stability.


----------



## Zenturio (Jun 19, 2021)

Kys OP you are nothing but a stupid nigger. Imagine not being able to grasp the implication this has for the fucking society we all live in.


----------



## Deleted member 12688 (Jun 19, 2021)

personalityinkwell said:


> aren't you incel though?
> 
> @Blackgymmax thoughts?





africancel said:


> @MentalcelTyronelite explaining why it's hot for your wife to have taken the whole NBA roster
> View attachment 1185922





Adriana Lima said:


> This is like something off of FDS





Zenturio said:


> Kys OP you are nothing but a stupid nigger. Imagine not being able to grasp the implication this has for the fucking society we all live in.



*Brutal leaked image of me and @MentalcelTyronelite ’s girlfriend when he goes out for work*


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Jun 19, 2021)

MentalcelTyronelite said:


> That's my entire point. I don't wife women . The entire concept of "wifing" is for betabuxxers, my man. It's only in a woman's incentive to lock down a man that she considers her looksmatch. For men, there is little to no benefit. A woman is only satisfied with you if she considers you her meal ticket to either the best genes she can get or financial stability.


People want different things in life some people want families and kids, lol Imagine the person giving birth to your child being a giga slut and having fucked every other man within 10km, just look at how people troll pornstar's husbands even liberal normies, it's just male nature to be turned off by slutty women for a LTR.

Also slaying long term is impractical, plus you'll dumpster dive more often just look at Amnesia lol


----------



## Deleted member 12234 (Jun 19, 2021)

Zenturio said:


> Kys OP you are nothing but a stupid nigger. Imagine not being able to grasp the implication this has for the fucking society we all live in.


"KyS NiGgEr" . You sure showed me!


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Jun 19, 2021)

MentalcelTyronelite said:


> Meanwhile for any HTN+, this shit is a blessing for us. I support sex liberation. Makes it easier to get laid. Prudery is cancer and is only for cockblocking incel losers


And you only support it because of the profit that you get. Now imagine that you couldn't. Would you still support sexual liberation? I honestly doubt you would. So if the same argument can be used against you what truth does your position even hold? Regardless of the reason people are against sexual liberation their arguments come across stronger then then anything these 'sexual freedom fighters' came up with.

The reason a society can even remain one is because it's sexually restrictive.


----------



## Deleted member 12234 (Jun 19, 2021)

moonblunt said:


> *Brutal leaked image of me and @MentalcelTyronelite ’s girlfriend when he goes out for work*



Never had a girlfriend. Never will. Relationships are for losers who can't slay.


----------



## Deleted member 12234 (Jun 19, 2021)

africancel said:


> People want different things in life some people want families and kids, lol Imagine the person giving birth to your child being a giga slut and having fucked every other man within 10km, just look at how people troll pornstar's husbands even liberal normies, it's just male nature to be turned off by slutty women for a LTR.
> 
> Also slaying long term is impractical, plus you'll dumpster dive more often just look at Amnesia lol


You're proving my point. The only people who "troll" are tradcons incels mad they can't get laid JFL. You dudes have no type of self awareness.


----------



## Wallenberg (Jun 19, 2021)

MentalcelTyronelite said:


> Esther Vilar explains it well in "The Manipulated Man". Even she doesn't respect you betabuxxers JFL


Elab. What does she say.

I agree with you btw.


----------



## Deleted member 12234 (Jun 19, 2021)

SayHeyHey said:


> And you only support it because of the profit that you get. Now imagine that you couldn't. Would you still support sexual liberation? I honestly doubt you would. So if the same argument can be used against you what truth does your position even hold? Regardless of the reason people are against sexual liberation their arguments come across stronger then then anything these 'sexual freedom fighters' came up with.
> 
> The reason a society can even remain one is because it's sexually restrictive.
> View attachment 1185941


I honestly don't care what happens to society. I'm here to fuck alot of women and have fun. Whatever happens after I die, oh well.


----------



## Wallenberg (Jun 19, 2021)

africancel said:


> People want different things in life some people want families and kids, lol Imagine the person giving birth to your child being a giga slut and having fucked every other man within 10km, just look at how people troll pornstar's husbands even liberal normies, it's just male nature to be turned off by slutty women for a LTR.
> 
> Also slaying long term is impractical, plus you'll dumpster dive more often just look at Amnesia lol


Wanting to have family and kids isn't contradictory to supporting sexual freedom.


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Jun 19, 2021)

SayHeyHey said:


> And you only support it because of the profit that you get. Now imagine that you couldn't. Would you still support sexual liberation? I honestly doubt you would. So if the same argument can be used against you what truth does your position even hold? Regardless of the reason people are against sexual liberation their arguments come across stronger then then anything these 'sexual freedom fighters' came up with.
> 
> The reason a society can even remain one is because it's sexually restrictive.
> View attachment 1185941


Dang, the USA is pretty high.

I'd say that's a good thing. I wonder if prostitution being illegal is a factor in that. I remember talking to a dude in my old workplace about prostitution and its legality in the US and he mentioned how a lot of prostitutes clients are married men.

Although imo a man using a prostitute to cheat is the least worst cheating of them all, especially if he's in a dead bedroom marriage.


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Jun 19, 2021)

MentalcelTyronelite said:


> I honestly don't care what happens to society. I'm here to fuck alot of women and have fun. Whatever happens after I die, oh well.


And we are the hypocrites?! Jfl @ answer


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Jun 19, 2021)

personalityinkwell said:


> Dang, the USA is pretty high.
> 
> I'd say that's a good thing. I wonder if prostitution being illegal is a factor in that. I remember talking to a dude in my old workplace about prostitution and its legality in the US and he mentioned how a lot of prostitutes clients are married men.
> 
> Although imo a man using a prostitute to cheat is the least worst cheating of them all, especially if he's in a dead bedroom marriage.


Jfl it's good in the sense of showing how bad it is.


----------



## Deleted member 12234 (Jun 19, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> Elab. What does she say.
> 
> I agree with you btw.


It's been a while since I read that book but she basically destroyed the idea of betabuxxers by saying how men who are desperate to get pussywhipped by women are limiting their potential while women do nothing but leech off them. And, in her other book, she was saying how it's natural for men to want and to have multiple partners. She obviously goes more indepth on this but this is the general guideline she goes by.


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Jun 19, 2021)

true but so what im ugly as sin i just want a trad wife


----------



## Deleted member 12234 (Jun 19, 2021)

SayHeyHey said:


> And we are the hypocrites?! Jfl @ answer


Nothing I said is hypocritical.


----------



## Deleted member 12234 (Jun 19, 2021)

AlwaysHaveQuestions said:


> true but so what im ugly as sin i just want a trad wife


I only have a prob with incels who cockblock. If you want a tradwife, go for it. But trying to shame women bc you can't get laid? just lol


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Jun 19, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> Elab. What does she say.
> 
> I agree with you btw.





MentalcelTyronelite said:


> It's been a while since I read that book but she basically destroyed the idea of betabuxxers by saying how men who are desperate to get pussywhipped by women are limiting their potential while women do nothing but leech off them. And, in her other book, she was saying how it's natural for men to want and to have multiple partners. She obviously goes more indepth on this but this is the general guideline she goes by.


She says 

"at age 12, all women have decided to become prostitiutes. In other words, they will let their husbands use their vaginas at given intervals in exchange for him providing for her and doing all the work"

something along those lines


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Jun 19, 2021)

MentalcelTyronelite said:


> You're proving my point. The only people who "troll" are tradcons incels mad they can't get laid JFL. You dudes have no type of self awareness.


Dude what are you talking about what do you disagree with specifically, all you're doing is throwing around ad homenims and making no argument. I'm not a tradcon or an incel, I'm just making the very obvious (apparently not so obvious) claim that men do not prefer women who have body counts higher than they can count and it's universal and natural.

Also aren't you in your mid 20s and a virgin lmao


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Jun 19, 2021)

MentalcelTyronelite said:


> I only have a prob with incels who cockblock. If you want a tradwife, go for it. But trying to shame women bc you can't get laid? just lol


no women need to be shamed for that behavior for the collective benefit of males
but i defo seen some incels here try to cope with muh virgin trad wife


----------



## Deleted member 12234 (Jun 19, 2021)

personalityinkwell said:


> She says
> 
> "at age 12, all women have decided to become prostitiutes. In other words, they will let their husbands use their vaginas at given intervals in exchange for him providing for her and doing all the work"
> 
> something along those lines


Pretty much. She explains female nature better than any redpill dude i've seen lol.


----------



## AbuSAF (Jun 19, 2021)

yes and no

people irl who are traditional aren’t beta, but ppl on these forums and other redpoll black pill stuff who post about returning to tradition and the degeneracy of society as the reasoning for their inceldom are.


----------



## Deleted member 12234 (Jun 19, 2021)

africancel said:


> Dude what are you talking about what do you disagree with specifically, all you're doing is throwing around ad homenims and making no argument. I'm not a tradcon or an incel, I'm just making the very obvious (apparently not so obvious) claim that men do not prefer women who have body counts higher than they can count and it's universal and natural.
> 
> Also aren't you in your mid 20s and a virgin lmao


I'm early 20s and no. I call myself a "mentalcel" because I was once one up until the age of 15-16.


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Jun 19, 2021)

MentalcelTyronelite said:


> Nothing I said is hypocritical.





MentalcelTyronelite said:


> There's a reason you got so many incel dudes attracted to this shit. It's because they can't get laid and the only way they can is to shame women into monogamy to increase their chances.


In the case sexual liberation was challenged in your own reasoning you would've suffered from instead.


MentalcelTyronelite said:


> I only have a prob with incels *who cockblock*. If you want a tradwife, go for it. But trying to shame women bc you can't get laid? just lol


You do the exact same


MentalcelTyronelite said:


> *honestly don't care what happens to society*. I'm here to fuck alot of women and have fun. Whatever happens after I die, oh well.


You don't care. You said it yourself.


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Jun 19, 2021)

AlwaysHaveQuestions said:


> some incels here try to cope with muh virgin trad wife


cope in what sense?

virgin trad wives are indeed rare in our society. is that what you're saying? that it's cope because you won't find one?


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Jun 19, 2021)

AbuSAF said:


> returning to tradition and the degeneracy of society as the reasoning for their inceldom are.


Do their arguments become invalid because of it ?


----------



## AbuSAF (Jun 19, 2021)

SayHeyHey said:


> Do their arguments become invalid because of it ?


I didn’t finish before I posted sorry, I meant to say it isn’t the argument rather the reliance and obsession of it, like they push beliefs of tradition expecting so much of a partner that they themselves don’t serve to fulfill


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Jun 19, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> Wanting to have family and kids isn't contradictory to supporting sexual freedom.


But would you want a hyper sexual woman as your wife or a woman who has been with most of your male acquaintances??? Men desire exclusivity a lot more than women in LTRs. Which is why so many men go off the rails and even commit murder when cheated on.


----------



## Wallenberg (Jun 19, 2021)

africancel said:


> But would you want a hyper sexual woman as your wife or a woman who has been with most of your male acquaintances??? Men desire exclusivity a lot more than women in LTRs. Which is why so many men go off the rails and even commit murder when cheated on.


No.

Supporting sexual freedom =/= wanting to have "hyper sexual woman".


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Jun 19, 2021)

MentalcelTyronelite said:


> There's a reason you got so many incel dudes attracted to this shit. It's because they can't get laid and the only way they can is to shame women into monogamy to increase their chances. Complaining about women having sex is a beta/incel trait. Meanwhile for any HTN+, this shit is a blessing for us. I support sex liberation. Makes it easier to get laid. Prudery is cancer and is only for cockblocking incel losers.
> 
> 
> *A wild incel explaining to a stacy online on why he's a better match for her than Chad/Tyrone JFL :
> ...


Well i agree with the tradcons being betas but lets say you have a daughter would you let her be a whore ? I suppose your answer would be no and i think everyone would think same without propaganda so in a normal society that doesnt have cuck males and isnt brainwashed by sexual liberation propaganda sex before marriage would be considered a bad thing since a non-cuck father wouldnt let their daughters to become whores end of the deal.


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Jun 19, 2021)

AbuSAF said:


> I didn’t finish before I posted sorry, I meant to say it isn’t the argument rather the reliance and obsession of it, like they push beliefs of tradition expecting so much of a partner that they themselves don’t serve to fulfill


What's not being fulfilled then? Anyone who argues for sexual restrictions are virgin wether they like it or not. If men are in this state why can't they expect their wives to be the same?


----------



## Deleted member 11675 (Jun 19, 2021)

True, left is far better than right.
Liberalism is better than being a conservative.

You can somehow get laid under liberalism but it's next to impossible to get laid under strict conservative.

Far left is not good tho, far left = feminism, communism.

But center left is great


----------



## AbuSAF (Jun 19, 2021)

SayHeyHey said:


> What's not being fulfilled then? Anyone who argues for sexual restrictions are virgin wether they like it or not. If men are in this state why can't they expect their wives to be the same?


I’m referring to the “beta” thing (which is a cringe label muh beta muh alpha) w the definition of someone being this, would be 5e obsession of morality be unfulfilled in the world around them. You do not need to call for change, there are many traditional people IRL, so spending time online ranting about it only take su further from it


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Jun 19, 2021)

MentalcelTyronelite said:


> Worrying about a woman's sexual past is for betabuxxer incels. Imagine wifing a woman to have her leech off of you. 100% beta trait. Esther Vilar explains it well in "The Manipulated Man". Even she doesn't respect you betabuxxers JFL


Man you are black ofc you wouldnt envy your girl jfl it is in your r selective genes in africa women still walk in savannah their boobs out


----------



## AbuSAF (Jun 19, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> Man you are black ofc you wouldnt envy your girl jfl it is in your r selective genes in africa women still walk in savannah their boobs out


Racist


----------



## AbuSAF (Jun 19, 2021)

The fuck is ester viler


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Jun 19, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> No.
> 
> Supporting sexual freedom =/= wanting to have "hyper sexual woman".


Sexual freedom already exists, people can do as they wish and I don't mind that, but when it comes down to me as an individual I wouldn't want a promiscuous woman especially for a LTR, which is the basis of my argument, why is that wrong? If you want a non promiscuous women then you are obviously concerned about the woman's sexual history.

Why wouldn't you want a promiscuous woman as a long term partner?


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jun 19, 2021)

why do you call yourself htn when youre only getting obese latinas at best. youre like a 3/10 at best
ur head looks like a dorito with a short tiny jaw and chin xD. Mans slay obese ethnics and tell themselves theyre some sort of slayer lol.


----------



## AbuSAF (Jun 19, 2021)

Man be reading books from hyper feminist authors from the 70s about how women own men


----------



## Wallenberg (Jun 19, 2021)

africancel said:


> Sexual freedom already exists, people can do as they wish and I don't mind that, but when it comes down to me as an individual I wouldn't want a promiscuous woman especially for a LTR, which is the basis of my argument, why is that wrong? If you want a non promiscuous women then you are obviously concerned about the woman's sexual history.
> 
> Why wouldn't you want a promiscuous woman as a long term partner?


Most women have some sexual history before they LTR. Men don't seem to have a problem with that.

You seem to think it's black and white: either girl is virgin or giga slut. Most girls are something in between.


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Jun 19, 2021)

AbuSAF said:


> Racist


It is what it is tho


----------



## AbuSAF (Jun 19, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> Most women have some sexual history before they LTR. Men don't seem to have a problem with that.
> 
> You seem to think it's black and white: either girl is virgin or giga slut. Most girls are something in between.


Whenever I read ur posts w ur pfp I instantly stop reading


----------



## AlexAP (Jun 19, 2021)

We have sexual freedom, but most humans still want a LTR more than slaying. This is true for women, but men are happy too if they have a girlfriend and can settle down with her at some point. It's true that most men can't slay, but even the ones who can often times prefer LTR. Many Chads just LTR a Stacy and are happy. Larsanova is Chad and doesn't slay, and he definitely could.

Also, most humans want a family at some point, and for both men and women having had 100+ sexual partners is damaging for pair-bonding abilities. Wanting to have a "virgin tradwife" maybe cope, but wanting a wife that hasn't slept with 100 dudes is not. Slaying is a phase for most people, not a lifetime thing.


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Jun 19, 2021)

AbuSAF said:


> I’m referring to the “beta” thing (which is a cringe label muh beta muh alpha) w the definition of someone being this, would be 5e obsession of morality be unfulfilled in the world around them. You do not need to call for change, there are many traditional people IRL, so spending time online ranting about it only take su further from it


I don't get it? Op acuses our standing point as inheritly hypocritical while he can't bring any argument for a society to be sexually 'liberated' instead of what would be the reverse. You somewhat agree with him... on the point that the people themselves are sexually liberal or can pursue this??


----------



## AbuSAF (Jun 19, 2021)

SayHeyHey said:


> I don't get it? Op acuses our standing point as inheritly hypocritical while he can't bring any argument for a society to be sexually 'liberated instead of the reverse. You somewhat agree with him... on the point that the people themselves are sexually liberal or can pursue this??


I don’t support OP he read hyper feminist books and watches red pill videos
And the books are from the 70s about how women aren’t oppressed but acc own men.
I just meant that people who constantly talk about the lack of tradition are beta, more than the people who exist. I am traditional as well, I just mean this. I read like a quarter of his post


----------



## Jamesothy (Jun 19, 2021)

MentalcelTyronelite said:


> There's a reason you got so many incel dudes attracted to this shit. It's because they can't get laid and the only way they can is to shame women into monogamy to increase their chances. Complaining about women having sex is a beta/incel trait. Meanwhile for any HTN+, this shit is a blessing for us. I support sex liberation. Makes it easier to get laid. Prudery is cancer and is only for cockblocking incel losers.
> 
> 
> *A wild incel explaining to a stacy online on why he's a better match for her than Chad/Tyrone JFL :
> ...


That's all good whan you're young. But do you want to end up marrying a woman who was sexually "liberated"?


----------



## AlexAP (Jun 19, 2021)

Jamesothy said:


> That's all good whan you're young. But do you want to end up marrying a woman who was sexually "liberated"?


He said he never wants to marry.


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Jun 19, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> Most women have some sexual history before they LTR. Men don't seem to have a problem with that.
> 
> You seem to think it's black and white: either girl is virgin or giga slut. Most girls are something in between.


No I don't think literally all women are either sluts or virgins, the examples were just to drive the point home, even you aren't comfortable being in an LTR with a promiscuous woman, which is my point most men care about a woman's sexual history albeit to different degrees and that's natural and not necessarily tradcon or incel behavior.


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Jun 19, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> why do you call yourself htn when youre only getting obese latinas at best. youre like a 3/10 at best
> ur head looks like a dorito with a short tiny jaw and chin xD. Mans slay obese ethnics and tell themselves theyre some sort of slayer lol.








is this the chick he fucked?

ded srs?


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Jun 19, 2021)

AbuSAF said:


> I just meant that people who constantly talk about the lack of tradition are *beta*


What does this even mean? Alpha= attractive males. That's the only definition. Everything other then this is the 'rest' for obvious reasons they talk the most about this for it effects them the most.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jun 19, 2021)

personalityinkwell said:


> View attachment 1185983
> 
> 
> is this the chick he fucked?
> ...


no but hes prob getting girls like this with his face. hes not good looking and hes too black


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Jun 19, 2021)

SayHeyHey said:


> What does this even mean? Alpha= attractive males. That's the only definition. Everything other then this is the 'rest' for obvious reasons they talk the most about this for it effects them the most.


Wtf being alpha and being attractive are different things jfl


----------



## itorroella9 (Jun 19, 2021)

op has chlamydia


----------



## Deleted member 13094 (Jun 19, 2021)

MentalcelTyronelite said:


> Never had a girlfriend. Never will. Relationships are for losers who can't slay.


😡


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Jun 19, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> Wtf being alpha and being attractive are different things jfl


You honestly think that? Lmao the only 'alpha' is the attractive male. Anything other then this is the 'rest' I legit cry in tears everytime these alphabet copers start to talk.
Op calling out tradcons as 'beta' means nothing. 80% of males are this regardless of how reactionary they are. If you are in this demographic being a tradcon only makes sense




Every religious society is inherently traditionalist and regressive for they place the survival of their family or the ability to create one above being 'independent'.


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Jun 19, 2021)

SayHeyHey said:


> You honestly think that? Lmao the only 'alpha' is the attractive male. Anything other then this is the 'rest' I legit cry in tears overtime these alphabet copers start to talk.
> Op calling out tradcons as 'beta' means nothing. 80% of males are this regardless of reactionary they are. If you are in this demographic being a tradcon only makes sense
> View attachment 1185986
> 
> Every religious society is inherently traditionalist and regressive for they place the survival of their family or the ability to create one above being 'independent'.


What a retarded sense of thinking being attractive doesnt make you an "alpha" how you act does you think this way probably you are very non nt and aspie irl so you cope with the being attractive=alpha thing bcs you can be attractive later on bit cant change your behavior also i jfl at the redpillers too because they can think a "beta" can become an "alpha" with right acting while behaviour is literally genetic so non changeable too. Also man every one here know the degeneracy in society isnt natural and pushed for profit of big companies not liking it has nothing to do with your social status it is about having three digit iq jfl. Otherwise people like @Amnesia would be in support of degeneracy feminism etc. since he ascended sure he is autistic but it doesnt change the what i say.


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Jun 19, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> What a retarded sense of thinking being attractive doesnt make you an "*alpha*


Then what does?.


𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> behaviour is literally genetic so non changeable too.


Behavior can be changed. Don't believe that it's fixed neither are decisions. There is clearly control you over this, but that's not the point. The point is that only looks can make you 'alpha' or not. That's it. dominance is achieved from looks.


𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> Also man every one here know the degeneracy in society isnt natural and pushed for profit of big companies not liking it has nothing to do with your social status it is about having three digit iq jfl.


Never disagreed to this tho, you should tell this to op. He sees it as inheritly hypocritical to be against sexual liberation despite not giving a single argument for why that is. The onlything he says is because of the benefit good-looking people would have. Yes ? The same argument can be used against him for all that matters, him being supportive of 70s feminism is because of the benefit gets from it not because the arguments used by 70s feminists hold any validity.


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Jun 19, 2021)

SayHeyHey said:


> Then what does?.
> 
> Behavior can be changed. Don't believe that it's fixed neither are decisions. There is clearly control you over this, but that's not the point. The point is that only looks can make you 'alpha' or not. That's it. dominance is achieved from looks.
> 
> Never disagreed to this tho, you should tell this to op. He sees it as inheritly hypocritical to be against sexual liberation despite not giving a single argument for why that is. The onlything he says is because of the benefit good-looking people would have. Yes ? The same argument can be used against him for all that matters, him being supportive of 70s feminism is because of the benefit gets from it not because the arguments used by 70s feminists hold any validity.


"Dominance can be achieved from only looks" would be a soy arguement but do you go out man jfl


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Jun 19, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> "Dominance can be achieved from only looks" would be a soy arguement but do you go out man jfl


You still haven't answered the question. What makes someone Alpha in your eyes?


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Jun 19, 2021)

SayHeyHey said:


> You still haven't answered the question. What makes someone Alpha in your eyes?


This is not the topic of arguement retard i wouldnt answer


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Jun 19, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> This is not the topic of arguement retard i wouldnt answer


But I ask you what do you think it is then? Okay if it's not by looks you still left it empty. So in the end the words means nothing?


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 19, 2021)

JFL are you trying to explain us that high bodycount women is healthy ?


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 19, 2021)

SayHeyHey said:


> You still haven't answered the question. What makes someone Alpha in your eyes?


ALPHA mâles are super super rare 
Maybe only 20 existed


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 19, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> "Dominance can be achieved from only looks" would be a soy arguement but do you go out man jfl


This tho


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Jun 19, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> ALPHA mâles are super super rare
> Maybe only 20 existed


Yea their looks are rare. That's the point. They are Alpha for their looks nothing else.


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Jun 19, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> This tho


?


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 19, 2021)

@MentalcelTyronelite explaining how having a wife with 500 KM of dicks pushed in her vagina is actually healthy for you couple


----------



## studiocel (Jun 19, 2021)

Thats why there will always be a black underclass in America. No family unit, just single mother and gangs of niggas with baby mamas. Sexual liberation destroyed the black community more than systemic racism ever will. Keep aborting black babies and shooting each other over pussy.


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 19, 2021)

SayHeyHey said:


> Yea their looks are rare. That's the point. They are Alpha for their looks nothing else.


Beta mindset 
Alphaness has nothing to do with looks 
Everything isntr sex centered in life 

I was talking about men like Caesar, Alexander, Napoleon etc...
Those are the true alpha males


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 19, 2021)

studiocel said:


> Thats why there will always be a black underclass in America. No family unit, just single mother and gangs of niggas with baby mamas. Sexual liberation destroyed the black community more than systemic racism ever will. Keep aborting black babies and shooting each other over pussy.


This


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Jun 19, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> @MentalcelTyronelite explaining how having a wife with 500 KM of dicks pushed in her vagina is actually healthy for you couple
> View attachment 1186021


Some people are genetically cuck/less envious bro. Which is an inferior trait evolutionary speaking envious and controlling men are more attractive to women even tho leftists trying to brand controlling as being insecure(jfl).


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Jun 19, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> I was talking about men like Caesar, Alexander, Napoleon etc...
> Those are the true alpha males


Why where they alpha's I can show you quotes of Napoleon that show him being what one would say a beta.


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 19, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> Some people are genetically cuck/less envious bro. Which is an inferior trait evolutionary speaking envious and controlling men are more attractive to women even tho leftists trying to brand controlling as being insecure(jfl).


This
Being Jalous is necessary tbh 
Even in the Quran it say this


----------



## Deleted member 6531 (Jun 19, 2021)

africancel said:


> Sexual freedom already exists, people can do as they wish and I don't mind that, but when it comes down to me as an individual I wouldn't want a promiscuous woman especially for a LTR, which is the basis of my argument, why is that wrong? If you want a non promiscuous women then you are obviously concerned about the woman's sexual history.
> 
> Why wouldn't you want a promiscuous woman as a long term partner?


I love the way you talk oooo la la


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 19, 2021)

SayHeyHey said:


> Why where they alpha's I can show you quotes of Napoleon that show him being what one would say a beta.


How the fuck Napoleon is a beta ? 
Nigga literally brave the impossible many times


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 19, 2021)

Aquiillaxo said:


> I love the way you talk oooo la la


Calm down 
Go fap elsewhere


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Jun 19, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> This
> Being Jalous is necessary tbh
> Even in the Quran it say this


It signifies better genetics since a jeaolus man would have a higher chance of reproducing and if you look at harsh regions of the world men are more envious because they need it for surviving. If you look at africa which is a easy enviroment women are walking their boobs out jfl.


----------



## Deleted member 6531 (Jun 19, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> We have sexual freedom, but most humans still want a LTR more than slaying. This is true for women, but men are happy too if they have a girlfriend and can settle down with her at some point. It's true that most men can't slay, but even the ones who can often times prefer LTR. Many Chads just LTR a Stacy and are happy. Larsanova is Chad and doesn't slay, and he definitely could.
> 
> Also, most humans want a family at some point, and for both men and women having had 100+ sexual partners is damaging for pair-bonding abilities. Wanting to have a "virgin tradwife" maybe cope, but wanting a wife that hasn't slept with 100 dudes is not. Slaying is a phase for most people, not a lifetime thing.


Based based based based based.


Spoken like a true intellectual


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 19, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> It signifies better genetics since a jeaolus man would have a higher chance of reproducing and if you look at harsh regions of the world men are more envious because they need it for surviving. If you look at africa which is a easy enviroment women are walking their boobs out jfl.


Yeah the leftist/insecure argument is just projection tbh


----------



## Deleted member 6531 (Jun 19, 2021)

studiocel said:


> Thats why there will always be a black underclass in America. No family unit, just single mother and gangs of niggas with baby mamas. Sexual liberation destroyed the black community more than systemic racism ever will. Keep aborting black babies and shooting each other over pussy.


Damn bro you took it really far.

I kinda agree tho, it makes sense this why there's so many single black mums,


----------



## Kilimanjaro (Jun 19, 2021)

Agreed 100%


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 19, 2021)

Aquiillaxo said:


> Damn bro you took it really far.
> 
> I kinda agree tho, it makes sense this why there's so many single black mums,


Also "MUH BLACK QVEEN"


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Jun 19, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Yeah the leftist/insecure argument is just projection tbh


No indeed men feel should feel insecurity from it jfl otherwise you are a cuck. The thing is it is like saing you shouldnt feel insecure about someone killing you lol.


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 19, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> No indeed men feel should feel insecurity from it jfl otherwise you are a cuck. The thing is it is like saing you shouldnt feel insecure about someone killing you lol.


Yeah
So they gladely accept being a cuck JFL
This is why i want every girls for me and zero competition tbh
I would have probably kill all other men in prehistory and be the last male alive


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Jun 19, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Yeah
> So they gladely accept being a cuck JFL
> This is why i want every girls for me and zero competition tbh
> I would have probably kill all other men in prehistory and be the last male alive


Unironically this is what most caveman do jfl


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Jun 19, 2021)

Aquiillaxo said:


> Damn bro you took it really far.
> 
> I kinda agree tho, it makes sense this why there's so many single black mums,


There is a theory saing blacks have most single moms because of their r selective genes


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Jun 19, 2021)

SayHeyHey said:


> Why where they alpha's I can show you quotes of Napoleon that show him being what one would say a beta.


Psl autism consumed you there is no point of discussing with you


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 19, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> Unironically this is what most caveman do jfl


Really doubt


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 19, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> Psl autism consumed you there is no point of discussing with you


People must differentiate Sex/looks from other things tbh


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Jun 19, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Really doubt


Before civilization hypergamy rate was brutal even now we can say only %30 of men ever lived reproduced (and most men lived after formation of civilization jfl) think about cave times that have no civilization it would be like %10


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 19, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> Before civilization hypergamy rate was brutal even now we can say only %30 of men ever lived reproduced (and most men lived after formation of civilization jfl) think about cave times that have no civilization it would be like %10


How cavegirls looked like ?
Wouldnt theyt unironacally look good cause good diet/lifestyle ? (Better Collagen)


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Jun 19, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> People must differentiate Sex/looks from other things tbh


Even in sex looks are not everything man looks theory is riduculous after a certain looks level. If you are gigachad ofc women throw themselfs to you but because of that thinking looks=everything is a post modernist tier of reasoning jfl.


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Jun 19, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> How cavegirls looked like ?
> Wouldnt theyt unironacally look good cause good diet/lifestyle ? (Better Collagen)


They looked ugly as fuck probably but everybody was tall men were 5'11 on average and women were 5'5


----------



## Deleted member 6531 (Jun 19, 2021)

Tbh it's hypocritical for men to want to slay as much as possible and then demand a women who has had few boyfriend's/ virgin. I've met many guys who say hypocritical shit like that 

Atleast @MentalcelTyronelite doesn't advise this.


----------



## gamma (Jun 19, 2021)

MentalcelTyronelite said:


> I read that book but *she *basically destroyed the idea of betabuxxers


Nigga read a book written by a WOMAN about relationships


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 19, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> Even in sex looks are not everything man looks theory is riduculous after a certain looks level. If you are gigachad ofc women throw themselfs to you but because of that thinking looks=everything is a post modernist tier of reasoning jfl.


But nothing bad about wanting to be gigachad tho


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 19, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> They looked ugly as fuck probably but everybody was tall men were 5'11 on average and women were 5'5


So gl cave girls didnt exist ?


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Jun 19, 2021)

gamma said:


> Nigga read a book written by a WOMAN about relationships


Reading a book is funny by itself reading a book about relationships even more funny and a book about relationships that written by a woman ?


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Jun 19, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> But nothing bad about wanting to be gigachad tho


Indeed


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Jun 19, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> So gl cave girls didnt exist ?


Probably


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 19, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> Probably


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 19, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> Reading a book is funny by itself reading a book about relationships even more funny and a book about relationships that writen by a women ?



By fucking women


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 19, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> Indeed


Thats i want 
Only positive and easy free pussy 
Also Mogging


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Jun 19, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


>


But men were all jacked and bearded chads


----------



## Deleted member 13721 (Jun 19, 2021)

MentalcelTyronelite said:


> There's a reason you got so many incel dudes attracted to this shit. It's because they can't get laid and the only way they can is to shame women into monogamy to increase their chances. Complaining about women having sex is a beta/incel trait. Meanwhile for any HTN+, this shit is a blessing for us. I support sex liberation. Makes it easier to get laid. Prudery is cancer and is only for cockblocking incel losers.
> 
> 
> *A wild incel explaining to a stacy online on why he's a better match for her than Chad/Tyrone JFL :
> ...


Your Low IQ is beaming through my screen.


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 19, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> But men were all jacked and bearded chads


Lifefuel for Femoids and faggots


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Jun 19, 2021)

n0rthface said:


> Your Low IQ is beaming through my screen.


He is just trying to sound like a winner in current societies standarts jfl indeed sheep iq


----------



## Deleted member 13721 (Jun 19, 2021)

Rothschild said:


> True, left is far better than right.
> Liberalism is better than being a conservative.
> 
> You can somehow get laid under liberalism but it's next to impossible to get laid under strict conservative.
> ...


We live under liberalism right now and 30% of men can’t get sex. Women being “LIBERATED” is an important part of liberalism.

feminism = liberalism.

“just live in a materialistic shithole with super low social cohesion, rampant consumerism and no cultural pride. Trust me bro you’ll be happy. “


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Jun 19, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> How the fuck Napoleon is a beta ?
> Nigga literally brave the impossible many times


It doesn't matter if someone is the bravest or fears the most. The onlything noteworthy what decides your dominance is your looks.


> When Fanny Bertrand – the other woman likely present at that conversation – resisted Napoleon’s advances, he described her as “a whore, a fallen woman who slept with all the English officers who passed her house…the most degraded of women,” and told her husband, General Henri Bertrand, that he should put her on the streets as a prostitute. (10)


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 19, 2021)

SayHeyHey said:


> It doesn't matter if someone is the bravest or fears the most. The onlything noteworthy what decides your dominance is your looks.
> 
> View attachment 1186039


You must differentiate looks from other things


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Jun 19, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> Psl autism consumed you there is no point of discussing with you


Then go to my previous posts and bring an counterargument. To exert dominance you need to be superior. To dominate requires one to be genetically superior, in other words his looks. Idk why you deny this.


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Jun 19, 2021)

SayHeyHey said:


> Then go to my previous posts and bring an counterargument. To exert dominance you need to be superior. To dominate requires one to be genetically superior, in other words his looks. Idk why you deny this.


 i totally get what u are saing and you dont get me even a bit and you dont even believe in evolution theory so no pointin counter arguement jfl


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Jun 19, 2021)

SayHeyHey said:


> It doesn't matter if someone is the bravest or fears the most. The onlything noteworthy what decides your dominance is your looks.
> 
> View attachment 1186039


Bro you are brain dead ngl


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Jun 19, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> i totally get what u are saing and you dont get me even a bit and you dont even believe in evolution theory so no pointin counter arguement jfl


Correct me if I am wrong then. What you say is that dominance isn't achieved by genetic superiority? If this is your argument the defence of it is on you if it isn't you still leave the gap open in what exactly causes one to dominate the other.


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Jun 19, 2021)

SayHeyHey said:


> Correct me if I am wrong then. What you say is that dominance isn't achieved by genetic superiority? If this is your argument the defence of it is on you if it isn't you still leave the gap open in what exactly causes one to dominate the other.


Looks doesnt show the genetic superiorty. A gook with flat maxilla would blow your brain out would fuck your wife and breed with her in a war. And this is respectfully how humans were for thousands of years. And how you behave literally show your position in hierarchy of a tribe for example women like controlling and dominant men more low inhib nt high tier normie >>>>>>> autistic chad.


----------



## Beetlejuice (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Jun 19, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> Looks doesnt show the genetic superiorty. A gook with flat maxilla would blow your brain out would fuck your wife and breed with her in a war. And this is respectfully how humans were for thousands of years. And how you behave literally show your position in hierarchy of a tribe for example women like controlling and dominant men more low inhib nt high tier normie >>>>>>> autistic chad.


Cope, why is this gook in a war the first place if not to acquire my belonging that I happened to gain without manslaughter. The reason he is in this war he couldn't acquire it through 'fair' means.


----------



## AlexAP (Jun 19, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> Before civilization hypergamy rate was brutal even now we can say only %30 of men ever lived reproduced (and most men lived after formation of civilization jfl) think about cave times that have no civilization it would be like %10


That's not true. Most men who lived reproduced, this can be proven through autosomal DNA. But their lineages died off over the time. 

The reason for that is that some powerful men with Hundreds of kids (Genghis Khan for example) had ancestors that all reproduced, while over the centuries and millennia many kids of Normies did not reproduce. The consequence was: More male lineages died off than female lineages.


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 19, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> That's not true. Most men who lived reproduced, this can be proven through autosomal DNA. But their lineages died off over the time.
> 
> The reason for that is that some powerful men with Hundreds of kids (Genghis Khan for example) had ancestors that all reproduced, while over the centuries and millennia many kids of Normies did not reproduce. The consequence was: More male lineages died off than female lineages.


Temujin didnt have hundred of kids 
Its his sons that multiplied his line


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Jun 19, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> That's not true. Most men who lived reproduced, this can be proven through autosomal DNA. But their lineages died off over the time.
> 
> The reason for that is that some powerful men with Hundreds of kids (Genghis Khan for example) had ancestors that all reproduced, while over the centuries and millennia many kids of Normies did not reproduce. The consequence was: More male lineages died off than female lineages.


Most men produced because most men lived in civilized times we discussed you this before and you agreed with me


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Jun 19, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> And how you behave literally show your position in hierarchy of a tribe for example women like controlling and dominant men more low inhib nt high tier normie >>>>>>> autistic chad.


My position was already given before my birth lmao so is all of humanity. Women like controlling *attractive* males more then controlling *unattractive* males. Because the attractive male is controlling anyone else who is unattractive can't be controling. It's already predetermined who is supposed to be controlling and who isn't.


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Jun 19, 2021)

SayHeyHey said:


> My position was already given before my birth lmao so is all of humanity. Women like controlling *attractive* males more then controlling *unattractive* males. Because the attractive male is controlling anyone else who is unattractive can't be controling. It's already predetermined who is supposed to be controlling and who


IT IS NOT THE MY POINT LMAAOOOO


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Jun 19, 2021)

SayHeyHey said:


> Cope, why is this gook in a war the first place if not to acquire my belonging that I happened to gain without manslaughter. The reason he is in this war he couldn't acquire it through 'fair' means.


Mirin making human species literal prideless bonobos


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Jun 19, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> IT IS NOT THE MY POINT LMAAOOOO


Then your point doesn't seem hold much.


𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> Mirin making human species literal prideless bonobos


And? Who said war was moral?


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Jun 19, 2021)

@SayHeyHey @Beetlejuice @AlexAP @Chadeep OVER FOR THIS FORUMS IQ LEVELS TBH %95 OF MEN LIVED IN CIVILIZED MONOGAMY TIMES THEREFORE REPRODUCED BUT IT WASNT THE CASE FOR PRIMITIVE CAVE AGE THAT WHERE WE EVOLVED WITH NO MORALS OR LAWS AND WITH ALL THAT RAPE AND THAT CAUSE WOMEN TO PREFER MASCULINE MEN REGARDLESS OF HIS LOOKS AT SOME POINTS BUT NOT ALWAYS FOR EXAMPLE MOST WOMEN EVEN FALL IN LOVE WITH UGLY CRIMINALS WHILE LOOKS STILL BEING %75 OF ATTRACTION YOU RETARDS CANT EVEN MAKE THAT REASONING IT IS SO FUNNY LMAOO



8,000 Years Ago, 17 Women Reproduced for Every One Man | Pacific Standard











8,000 Years Ago, Only One Man Had Children for Every 17 Women


Bad news for anyone who touts the idea that our ancient ancestors had it all figured out: Scientists have discovered evidence that, during the Stone...




slate.com


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Jun 19, 2021)

SayHeyHey said:


> Then your point doesn't seem hold much.
> 
> And? Who said war was moral?


The war is only immoral if you are not able to defend yourself it was always the case in history


----------



## AlexAP (Jun 19, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> @SayHeyHey @Beetlejuice @AlexAP @Chadeep OVER FOR THIS FORUMS IQ LEVELS TBH %95 OF MEN LIVED IN CIVILIZED MONOGAMY TIMES THEREFORE REPRODUCED BUT IT WASNT THE CASE FOR PRIMITIVE CAVE AGE THAT WHERE WE EVOLVED WITH NO MORALS OR LAWS AND WITH ALL THAT RAPE AND THAT CAUSE WOMEN TO PREFER MASCULINE MEN REGARDLESS OF HIS LOOKS AT SOME POINTS BUT NOT ALWAYS FOR EXAMPLE MOST WOMEN EVEN FALL IN LOVE WITH UGLY CRIMINALS WHILE LOOKS STILL BEING %75 OF ATTRACTION YOU RETARDS CANT EVEN MAKE THAT REASONING IT IS SO FUNNY LMAOO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was refering to that, it's not true. This article discusses the 1:17-myth:








Y-chromosome crash


A recent paper on Y-chromosome phylogeny found that a big fraction of Y-chromosomes fall into a few star-cluster lineages that are a few thousand years old. You’ve already heard of some …




westhunt.wordpress.com


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Jun 19, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> I was refering to that, it's not true. This article discusses the 1:17-myth:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IF IT IS NOT 1:17 THEN IT IS 1:10 OR 1:5 REGARDLESS OF IT CAVEMAN GAD HAREMS AND EVEN IN RECENT TIMES ARYAN INVASION IN EUROPE CAUSED AN ENTIRE RACES MALE LINEAGE TO NEARLY EXTINCT AND WE ARE TALKING ABOUT LITERAL FUCKING CAVE TIMES LMAOO AND THE SOURCE YOU LINKED IS FUCKING WORDPRESS LMAO AND EVEN WITHOUT SOURCE OR ANYTHIBG YOU JUST NEED 2 BRAINCEL TO UNDERSTAND WHAT I AM SAING


----------



## AlexAP (Jun 19, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> EVEN IN RECENT TIMES ARYAN INVASION IN EUROPE CAUSED AN ENTIRE RACES MALE LINEAGE TO NEARLY EXTINCT


No, their lineages died off over the time. Some men came and reproduced with the native population, and their descendants had better chances to survive for centuries. It was never 1:17, 1:10 or 1:5.


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Jun 19, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> No, their lineages died off over the time. Some men came and reproduced with the native population, and their descendants had better chances to survive for centuries. It was never 1:17, 1:10 or 1:5.


The thing you dont understand is men of same tribes/same regions share the same y dna so even just a man fucking entire town and having kids with them without all other males having kids still wont make other males lineage dead


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Jun 19, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> immoral if you are not able to defend yourself


Potentially we are never able to defend our self. There is nothing that guarantees it.


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Jun 19, 2021)

SayHeyHey said:


> Potentially we are never able to defend our self. There is nothing that guarantees it.


Yeah ?


----------



## AlexAP (Jun 19, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> The thing you dont understand is men of same tribes/same regions share the same y dna so even just a man fucking entire town and having kids with them without all other males having kids still wont make other males lineage dead


The Aryan invaders did not have the same DNA than the native population.


----------



## Deleted member 12234 (Jun 19, 2021)

gamma said:


> Nigga read a book written by a WOMAN about relationships


Sure did and everything is facts. Even women hated on her and sent her death threats. And now look at all you beta bluepillers defend your "muh queens" JFL . Aint no such thing as an angel phaggot. Keep coping.


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Jun 19, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> The Aryan invaders did not have the same DNA than the native population.


Yeah but i was talking about caveman of same regions


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Jun 19, 2021)

MentalcelTyronelite said:


> Sure did and everything is facts. Even women hated on her and sent her death threats. And now look at all you beta bluepillers defend your "muh queens" JFL . Aint no such thing as an angel phaggot. Keep coping.


Name of the book ?


----------



## Deleted member 12234 (Jun 19, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> @SayHeyHey @Beetlejuice @AlexAP @Chadeep OVER FOR THIS FORUMS IQ LEVELS TBH %95 OF MEN LIVED IN CIVILIZED MONOGAMY TIMES THEREFORE REPRODUCED BUT IT WASNT THE CASE FOR PRIMITIVE CAVE AGE THAT WHERE WE EVOLVED WITH NO MORALS OR LAWS AND WITH ALL THAT RAPE AND THAT CAUSE WOMEN TO PREFER MASCULINE MEN REGARDLESS OF HIS LOOKS AT SOME POINTS BUT NOT ALWAYS FOR EXAMPLE MOST WOMEN EVEN FALL IN LOVE WITH UGLY CRIMINALS WHILE LOOKS STILL BEING %75 OF ATTRACTION YOU RETARDS CANT EVEN MAKE THAT REASONING IT IS SO FUNNY LMAOO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Men were made to slay. Monogamy is for coping losers. Only beta blue pilled pussies settle down.


----------



## Deleted member 12234 (Jun 19, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> Name of the book ?


The Author is Esther Vilar. Read both the books "The Manipulated man" and "The Polygamous Sex: A Man's Right to the Other Woman". She's speaking facts these tradcon soyboys and feminists don't want to hear.


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Jun 19, 2021)

MentalcelTyronelite said:


> Men were made to slay. Monogamy is for coping losers. Only beta blue pilled pussies settle down.


No some men that lived in k selective regions made for having families and raising kids and teaching how to survive to them but you having a family doesnt change the fact you can have a harem


----------



## Deleted member 12234 (Jun 19, 2021)

n0rthface said:


> Your Low IQ is beaming through my screen.


Ok incel


----------



## Deleted member 12234 (Jun 19, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> No some men that lived in k selective regions made for having families and raising kids and teaching how to survive to them but you having a family doesnt change the fact you can have a harem


If you don't have a side chick, you're living life wrong.


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Jun 19, 2021)

MentalcelTyronelite said:


> Ok incel


He is right tho degeneracy just isnt natural and pushed for profit of big companies also no self respecting man wouldnt want to marry a non virgin woman tbh


----------



## Deleted member 12234 (Jun 19, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> He is right tho degeneracy just isnt natural and pushed for profit of big companies also no self respecting man wouldnt want to marry a non virgin woman tbh


She goes over this in the book(s), ironically. The problem with tradcons is viewing women as "angels" in the first place. It's funny because she literally goes in depth on this shit and destroys tradcons better than I can. Viewing them as angels = men volunteering to be controlled/pussywhipped by women. Women use this to get resources out of men. There's no such thing as an angel. All women are hypergamous. And, if given the chance, most women would fuck chads/tyrones before securing a betabux. The state we're in now as a society is women in their natural state.


----------



## Deleted member 8202 (Jun 19, 2021)

Some truth to this. Legit 99% of /pol/ is spics (especially spics), some curries, and other browncel copers, then white incels, and closeted homos.


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Jun 19, 2021)

MentalcelTyronelite said:


> She goes over this in the book(s), ironically. The problem with tradcons is viewing women as "angels" in the first place. It's funny because she literally goes in depth on this shit and destroys tradcons better than I can. Viewing them as angels = men volunteering to be controlled/pussywhipped by women. Women use this to get resources out of men. There's no such thing as an angel. All women are hypergamous. And, if given the chance, most women would fuck chads/tyrones before securing a betabux. The state we're in now as a society is women in their natural state.


Well these are the water tbh but also it is natural to rape in that case if it is natural for women wanting chad. In a civilized society slut shaming and monogamy is a must in my opinion. All religions had this. Except some religions like budhism which was a literal slave religion for controlling paryas.


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Jun 19, 2021)

MentalcelTyronelite said:


> She goes over this in the book(s), ironically. The problem with tradcons is viewing women as "angels


You don't seem to understand what traditionalism entails. Rather a stupid argument you made


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Jun 19, 2021)

SayHeyHey said:


> You don't seem to understand what traditionalism entails. Rather a stupid argument you made


He is probably from a christian family that views women as angels this is not the case for islam


----------



## Deleted member 12234 (Jun 19, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> Well these are the water tbh but also it is natural to rape in that case if it is natural for women wanting chad. In a civilized society slut shaming and monogamy is a must in my opinion. All religions had this.


Which is a beta trait. Shaming is only for dudes who volunteer to be pussywhipped. Do you not see the logic behind this? lol. So, let me get this straight... Tradcons call bluepillers "pussies" yet are volunteering to be enslaved by women JFL. They subconsciously recognize that they cannot compete with other men and the only way they can get women is to shame women into relationships with them . This shit it literally bluepilled. It's no other than a niceguy getting triggered because his girl of his dreams is fucking a chad while he's been waiting around for years for a crumb of pussy. It's a complete joke by insecure losers.


----------



## Deleted member 12234 (Jun 19, 2021)

ShitLife said:


> Some truth to this. Legit 99% of /pol/ is spics (especially spics), some curries, and other browncel copers, then white incels, and closeted homos.


Not just some 100% truth, unfortunately lol. I been in the blackpill community for years and talk to a shit ton of these niggas. Most tradcons are absolute loser incels.


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Jun 19, 2021)

MentalcelTyronelite said:


> Which is a beta trait. Shaming is only for dudes who volunteer to be pussywhipped. Do you not see the logic behind this? lol. So, let me get this straight... Tradcons call bluepillers "pussies" yet are volunteering to be enslaved by women JFL. They subconsciously recognize that they cannot compete with other men and the only way they can get women is to shame women into relationships with them . This shit it literally bluepilled. It's no other than a niceguy getting triggered because his girl of his dreams is fucking a chad while he's been waiting around for years for a crumb of pussy. It's a complete joke by insecure losers.


I can understand you yes shaming is a literal beta trait but the thing you dont understand is most FATHERS wouldnt like their daughter having sex before marriage so in a normal society slut shaming made by FATHERS mostly not the betas fathers even killed their daughters ovee this shit


----------



## Deleted member 8202 (Jun 19, 2021)

MentalcelTyronelite said:


> Most tradcons are absolute loser incels.


I know bro, I legit was a /pol/coper traditionalist for like 3 years lmao, then I started actually talking to people in the circles and realized the "trad" community is legit 99% ugly bitter subhuman dogs and stopped associating myself with them lol.

TBH, I still kinda agree with some shit they say, like for example I dont think mass immigration is a good thing (but tbh I suspect most normies secretly believe this too, its only subhumans who make this their identity and label themselves "traditionalists" or whatever)

But ye, 99% of them who obsess over it are legit giga subhuman copers. It's cringey af and why no one takes them seriously


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Jun 19, 2021)

ShitLife said:


> I know bro, I legit was a /pol/coper traditionalist for like 3 years lmao, then I started actually talking to people in the circles and realized the "trad" community is legit 99% ugly bitter subhuman dogs and stopped associating myself with them lol.
> 
> TBH, I still kinda agree with some shit they say, like for example I dont think mass immigration is a good thing (but tbh I suspect most normies secretly believe this too, its only subhumans who make this their identity and label themselves "traditionalists" or whatever)
> 
> ...


Muh aryan woman muh christianity muh bible muh nationalism


----------



## Deleted member 13721 (Jun 19, 2021)

MentalcelTyronelite said:


> Ok incel


Go cry about not being able to breathe


----------



## Deleted member 12234 (Jun 19, 2021)

n0rthface said:


> Go cry about not being able to breathe











Politics is for losers


BLM, "social democracts", antifa, alt-righters, proud boys, whatever u wanna call these people = all losers. If you want change in your life, you get shit done. And you stay in your own lane. Go watch any protest vid and you see the people look very degenerate looking. Also lol at people who say...




looksmax.org


----------



## Deleted member 13721 (Jun 19, 2021)

ShitLife said:


> I know bro, I legit was a /pol/coper traditionalist for like 3 years lmao, then I started actually talking to people in the circles and realized the "trad" community is legit 99% ugly bitter subhuman dogs and stopped associating myself with them lol.
> 
> TBH, I still kinda agree with some shit they say, like for example I dont think mass immigration is a good thing (but tbh I suspect most normies secretly believe this too, its only subhumans who make this their identity and label themselves "traditionalists" or whatever)
> 
> But ye, 99% of them who obsess over it are legit giga subhuman copers. It's cringey af and why no one takes them seriously


conservatives have a much higher fertility and are generally more attractive than non political people and leftists.









Debate on Poverty Poses Counter Conservative, Liberal Ideas


Susquehanna University recently hosted two nationally recognized scholars — one conservative, the other liberal — for a debate on the causes of povert...




www.susqu.edu













The Conservative Fertility Advantage


In an election post-mortem interview, progressive election analyst David Shor claimed that increasingly delayed marriage and childbearing have given Democrats an electoral advantage and that these changes in family formation are “reason for hope” for Democrats. Indeed, the recent presidential...




www.aei.org


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 19, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> He is probably from a christian family that views women as angels this is not the case for islam


Women are the antithesis of angels kek 
They are devils


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 19, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> Muh aryan woman muh christianity muh bible muh nationalism


Kek
But those guys legit post asian women and tranny threads as same time


----------



## Deleted member 13721 (Jun 19, 2021)

MentalcelTyronelite said:


> Politics is for losers
> 
> 
> BLM, "social democracts", antifa, alt-righters, proud boys, whatever u wanna call these people = all losers. If you want change in your life, you get shit done. And you stay in your own lane. Go watch any protest vid and you see the people look very degenerate looking. Also lol at people who say...
> ...





MentalcelTyronelite said:


> Politics is for losers
> 
> 
> BLM, "social democracts", antifa, alt-righters, proud boys, whatever u wanna call these people = all losers. If you want change in your life, you get shit done. And you stay in your own lane. Go watch any protest vid and you see the people look very degenerate looking. Also lol at people who say...
> ...


nigger living in a western country doesn’t care about the overall well-being of society, wow I’m so shocked.


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 19, 2021)

ShitLife said:


> I know bro, I legit was a /pol/coper traditionalist for like 3 years lmao, then I started actually talking to people in the circles and realized the "trad" community is legit 99% ugly bitter subhuman dogs and stopped associating myself with them lol.
> 
> TBH, I still kinda agree with some shit they say, like for example I dont think mass immigration is a good thing (but tbh I suspect most normies secretly believe this too, its only subhumans who make this their identity and label themselves "traditionalists" or whatever)
> 
> But ye, 99% of them who obsess over it are legit giga subhuman copers. It's cringey af and why no one takes them seriously


Some of what they say they say is right 
But not everything


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Jun 19, 2021)

n0rthface said:


> conservatives have a much higher fertility and are generally more attractive than non political people and leftists.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes historically speaking letftism was the original incel trait


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 19, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> Yes historically speaking letftism was the original incel trait


Always have been


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Jun 19, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Always have been


But still their ideas should be debated even though they might be wrong blackpill was losers react to values that made by losers and it is true you know


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 19, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> But still their ideas should be debated even though they might be wrong blackpill was losers react to values that made by losers and it is true you know


>blackpill was losers react to values that made by losers and it is true you know

?


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Jun 19, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> >blackpill was losers react to values that made by losers and it is true you know
> 
> ?


Blackpill made by incels which is the current losers of society so still some ideas that made by losers can be true


----------



## Deleted member 8202 (Jun 19, 2021)

n0rthface said:


> conservatives have a much higher fertility and are generally more attractive than non political people and leftists.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, the _average_ conservative, who maybe wears a trump hat, is a military vet, works as a cop or something, from a flyover, goes to church now and then, ofc they have more kids and mog the bugmen nihilist redditor liberals and shit

However, being a tradcon isn't their identity. The traditionalist conservatives, national socialists etc that you see on /pol/ and whatnot are almost exclusively subhumans.

You're low IQ as fuck if you can't tell the difference

Being a conservative is completely fine. Making it your identity is an incel trait. That's my point. Same applies to the subhumans on reddit, trannies, antifa, etc.

U should only start caring about politics at age 40 or so tbh imo. And I don't think ppl under 40 should even be allowed to vote


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Jun 19, 2021)

ShitLife said:


> Yeah, the _average_ conservative, who maybe wears a trump hat, is a military vet, works as a cop or something, from a flyover, goes to church now and then, ofc they have more kids and mog the bugmen nihilist redditor liberals and shit
> 
> However, being a tradcon isn't their identity. The traditionalist conservatives, national socialists etc that you see on /pol/ and whatnot are almost exclusively subhumans.
> 
> ...


Still the point is conservatives having more normal lifes and being more attractive which is true who cares about tradcons at 4chan


----------



## Deleted member 8202 (Jun 19, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> Still the point is conservative having more normal lifes and being more attractive which is true who cares about tradcons at 4chan


Ye, but the thread was about the tradcons I think, not normal conservatives.


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Jun 19, 2021)

ShitLife said:


> Ye, but the thread was about the tradcons I think, not normal conservatives.


Thread was about traditional values that average conservative have too


----------



## Deleted member 8202 (Jun 19, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> Thread was about traditional values that average conservative have too


It's literally in the title, he's talking about tradcons


----------



## Bitch (Jun 19, 2021)

africancel said:


> @MentalcelTyronelite explaining why it's hot for your wife to have taken the whole NBA roster
> View attachment 1185922


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Jun 19, 2021)

ShitLife said:


> It's literally in the title, he's talking about tradcons


It is in title but if you read the thread you can see he refers having traditional values as being a loser


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jun 19, 2021)

So marrying a woman with 100+ body count is a chad trait?


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Jun 19, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> So marrying a woman with 100+ body count is a chad trait?


He literally says that jfl brainwashed by leftist autism


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 19, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> He literally says that jfl brainwashed by leftist autism


*Mentalcel 



*


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Jun 19, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> *Mentalcel
> View attachment 1186269
> *


Ded average black and with very low smv which really matters for black jfl


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 19, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> Ded average black and with very low smv which really matters for black jfl


_A Tyronelite but a _*Mentalcel*_ *one*_


----------



## Deleted member 13721 (Jun 19, 2021)

ShitLife said:


> Yeah, the _average_ conservative, who maybe wears a trump hat, is a military vet, works as a cop or something, from a flyover, goes to church now and then, ofc they have more kids and mog the bugmen nihilist redditor liberals and shit
> 
> However, being a tradcon isn't their identity. The traditionalist conservatives, national socialists etc that you see on /pol/ and whatnot are almost exclusively subhumans.
> 
> ...


Didn’t read a single word, but I can tell it’s a cope. The further right you go the higher the fertility rate lol.


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Jun 19, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> _A Tyronelite but a _*Mentalcel*_ *one*_


This mentalcel thing is indeed cope for blackpillers that have male narcissim they dont want to accept being a subhuman


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Jun 19, 2021)

n0rthface said:


> Didn’t read a single word, but I can tell it’s a cope. The further right you go the higher the fertility rate lol.


Nah he is obviously right about 4chan users being losers


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 19, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> This mentalcel indeed cope for blackpilleee that have male narcissim


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Jun 19, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> View attachment 1186297


This is the guy who calls you loser at internet because you dont like faggots or whores


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 19, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> This is the guy who calls you loser at internet because you dont like faggots or whores


Its because we arent _*Mentalcels
I mean you need to marry a whore who fucked the entire planet*_


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Jun 19, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Its because we arent _*Mentalcels
> I mean you need to marry a whore who fucked the entire planet*_


Good also this make me a secure guy(actually this means giving up but dont mind) so i can feel better about being a loser because society would think i am a secure alpha male


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 19, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> Good also this make me a secure guy(actually this means giving up but dont mind) so i can feel better about being a loser because society would think i am a secure alpha male


We will never be *MENTALCELS GIGACHADS
*


----------



## Deleted member 12234 (Jun 19, 2021)

n0rthface said:


> nigger living in a western country doesn’t care about the overall well-being of society, wow I’m so shocked.


Meanwhile you sit around all day like the loser you are complaining about women who don't want you . JFL at you losers. Muh traditionalism!  and can't even get any bitch, let alone a traditional one.


----------



## Uglybrazilian (Jun 19, 2021)

Its natural for a man to dont want a slut as a wife. Its also normal for a man to want a healthy, long lasting relationship. 

Still I agree that most tradcons are just sexually frustrated men tho.

You are right at somethings and wrong at others.


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Jun 19, 2021)

MentalcelTyronelite said:


> Meanwhile you sit around all day like the loser you are complaining about women who don't want you . JFL at you losers. Muh traditionalism!  and can't even get any bitch, let alone a traditional one.


Did a traditionalist steal your loaf of bread?


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 19, 2021)

SayHeyHey said:


> Did a traditionalist steal your loaf of bread?


Probably his bully


----------



## Amexmaxx (Jun 19, 2021)

MentalcelTyronelite said:


> Esther Vilar explains it well in "The Manipulated Man"


Where? Show receipts. 


MentalcelTyronelite said:


> HTN+


Tf is this?


----------



## Deleted member 8202 (Jun 19, 2021)

n0rthface said:


> Didn’t read a single word, but I can tell it’s a cope. The further right you go the higher the fertility rate lol.


Subhuman cope you pathetic abused dog. Both extreme ends of both the left and right political spectrums are full of subhuman incels
Kys for even daring to speak to me like that you retarded low IQ abused sewer rat


----------



## TakaTeo (Jun 19, 2021)

MentalcelTyronelite said:


> There's a reason you got so many incel dudes attracted to this shit. It's because they can't get laid and the only way they can is to shame women into monogamy to increase their chances. Complaining about women having sex is a beta/incel trait. Meanwhile for any HTN+, this shit is a blessing for us. I support sex liberation. Makes it easier to get laid. Prudery is cancer and is only for cockblocking incel losers.
> 
> 
> *A wild incel explaining to a stacy online on why he's a better match for her than Chad/Tyrone JFL :
> ...


i dont find whores attractive + am in relationship which will be ltr if all goes well (she was virgin before me so no problems w sexual history). having a solid gf is actually a blessing when you realise you no longer have to be worried with other women + entertain their shit.


----------



## Deleted member 13094 (Jun 19, 2021)

op has predicted everyone that responded to this thread


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Jun 19, 2021)

You do realise that some people here want to settle with kids right?
Not everyone’s a hedonist or antinatalist


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Jun 19, 2021)

studiocel said:


> Thats why there will always be a black underclass in America. No family unit, just single mother and gangs of niggas with baby mamas. Sexual liberation destroyed the black community more than systemic racism ever will. Keep aborting black babies and shooting each other over pussy.


OP perpetuates the retarded system that fucked his own race and almost tripled single motherhood.
Talk about low sentience


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 19, 2021)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> OP perpetuates the retarded system that fucked his own race and almost tripled single motherhood.
> Talk about low sentience


Fucking this
He actually think sexual liberalism is good 
He take this from a womann book btw


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 19, 2021)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> You do realise that some people here want to settle with kids right?
> Not everyone’s a hedonist or antinatalist


We will never be *Mentalcels like Gigatyrone OP*


----------



## Deleted member 11675 (Jun 20, 2021)

n0rthface said:


> We live under liberalism right now and 30% of men can’t get sex. Women being “LIBERATED” is an important part of liberalism.
> 
> feminism = liberalism.
> 
> “just live in a materialistic shithole with super low social cohesion, rampant consumerism and no cultural pride. Trust me bro you’ll be happy. “


Not really.
Liberalism means no discrimination.
If everyone was truly liberal then everyone would get sex.
30% of those men are trying to get thr ugliest foid? I am sure most of them want good looking foids, 25% will not be virgin if they try to lower their standards.
Bottom 4% must looksmax 
It's over for the bottom 1% tho, even bottom 1% of foids will suffer.


----------



## AlexAP (Jun 20, 2021)

Bitch said:


>


It has 60 reacts now. What a mogger @africancel


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Jun 20, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> It has 60 reacts now. What a mogger @africancel


mogs my first post x12


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Jun 20, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> It has 60 reacts now. What a mogger @africancel


Over 100 reacts in 2 posts, .org never felt so good


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 20, 2021)

africancel said:


> Over 100 reacts in 2 posts, .org never felt so good
> View attachment 1186775
> View attachment 1186776


Mirin


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 20, 2021)

africancel said:


> Over 100 reacts in 2 posts, .org never felt so good
> View attachment 1186775
> View attachment 1186776


Whats the first ?


----------

